# Any info on Beretta cougar 8045d?



## G. I. Joe (Sep 4, 2008)

I just received a beretta .45.

I didnt shoot it yet, I was wondering what does everyone think about this gun?
Also Where can I get accessories? What is the current value? Its in pretty good shape. 
I dont have much exp. with guns so any info/advice will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

